# Dat .gif!



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 1, 2012)

Besides my obsession with bacon & zombies I really fucking love .gif files. I propose this be the thread to post funny, weird, crazy and any other kind of .gifs here. 

Help feed my obsession...

I'll start it off (Shitty computers beware)


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 1, 2012)

All my gifs are too big to add, is there something I need to do?


----------



## Mishty (Feb 1, 2012)

you may have to direct link from tumblr or whichever site.
gifs are huge files.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 1, 2012)

NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE NOPE


----------



## Mishty (Feb 1, 2012)

so for the first few hours this thread is gonna be Junkster and me posting like fiends


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 1, 2012)

lovelocs said:


> All my gifs are too big to add, is there something I need to do?



Or if you don't have the direct links to the .gifs and have them saved on your computer then use a site like www.imageshack.us to upload them.

EDIT. You gotta be a member for the direct link but membership is free and easy. 

EDIT2. You can even use www.imgur.com, I don't think you need a membership for that one.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't know why this gif makes me laugh so much.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Feb 1, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I don't know why this gif makes me laugh so much.



sorry, didn't catch what you said, I was too busy looking at said gif.


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## freakyfred (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 1, 2012)

(It's a clip from the show Father Ted - which is ridiculously hilarious. I recommend it.)


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 1, 2012)

MaryElizabethAntoinette said:


>


----------



## Anjula (Feb 1, 2012)

spiders.... Lil you wanna kill me...


----------



## freakyfred (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Zowie (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Paquito (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 2, 2012)

^^^ How I feel when I venture into Hyde Park.


----------



## Deanna (Feb 2, 2012)

The second snowy cock image I've posted on here. I might have a problem.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## Paquito (Feb 3, 2012)

I love Snooki. Unironically. Deal with it.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 6, 2012)

Endless bacon...







.../thread


----------



## lovelocs (Feb 7, 2012)

GIFSoup


^^^ mmmm... bacon ... I still fail at internets, though.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Anjula (Feb 7, 2012)

too cute


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 8, 2012)

NOPENOPENOPE


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 8, 2012)

Hi,

I am helping out with the Mod duties for the BHM/FFA forum. I volunteered because it is a topic near and dear to my heart :wubu:.

The intervention part is the following:

Dearest Gentle-persons, 

This is not a thread that has anything to do with the BHM/FFA board. It really should be in the lounge. Since I am just helping out I don't feel the need to upset things too much. What I have to insist upon is that there are no violence depicting gifs posted and particularly violence toward women. This isn't the place for that. If your post is missing, it has been sent to the big forum for lost posts in the sky. If you were responsible for posting something inappropriate you have been notified. 

Now back to your regularly scheduled off - topic posting of silly things. 

regards EP


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 9, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am helping out with the Mod duties for the BHM/FFA forum. I volunteered because it is a topic near and dear to my heart :wubu:.
> 
> ...



what if it's a post of violently feeding women??? like what if the guy wasnt punching snookie but giving her a donut? that would be cool, right?


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 9, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am helping out with the Mod duties for the BHM/FFA forum. I volunteered because it is a topic near and dear to my heart :wubu:.
> 
> ...



Oh come on, there was nothing wrong with Anjula .gif. There was no nudity in there. How you going to remove that but leave the ejaculating snow penis up? What is up with that? I understand the Snookie .gif but Anjula .gif was not bad at all. 

And for some of us this IS our whole forum. I know for me I don't travel outside of the this section.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 9, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> what if it's a post of violently feeding women??? like what if the guy wasnt punching snookie but giving her a donut? that would be cool, right?



Totally reminds me of this.


----------



## Melian (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow, apparently material that is even safe enough for tv is still too much for this place, these days.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 9, 2012)

I wonder if this is crossing the line


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 9, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am helping out with the Mod duties for the BHM/FFA forum. I volunteered because it is a topic near and dear to my heart :wubu:.
> 
> ...



Welcome to the Dimensions BHM/FFA board - where things are fucking awesome. This board is so active and diverse that we just don't give a shit what we do and will treat all of you like children because we can. You can act like we do when you have your own amazing successful BHM/FFA board like we do.

P.S. - We count "Successful" to mean the following: the same 5-10 people posting the same shit in the same threads over the course of a week.

edit: Are we still allowed to curse? I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## Zowie (Feb 9, 2012)

This blows my mind, it's a series of slices from the human body, top to bottom. 

I realized that thigh-slices look like ham. 






Wait, wait.... PENIS.


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 9, 2012)

Zowie said:


> This blows my mind, it's a series of slices from the human body, top to bottom.
> 
> I realized that thigh-slices look like ham.
> 
> ...



I SAW PENIS!!! REPORTED!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 9, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> edit: Are we still allowed to curse? I don't want to offend anyone.


Nah, this isn't Fantasy Feeder, you're good on that here. ;D


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 9, 2012)

so is this better? i mean this obviously fits the dims setniments much more appropriately...


----------



## FishCharming (Feb 9, 2012)

wait, i forgot, this is the bhm board... 






exciting, right? so everything that is not this needs to go...


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 9, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> so is this better? i mean this obviously fits the dims setniments much more appropriately...


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 9, 2012)

FishCharming said:


> what if it's a post of violently feeding women??? like what if the guy wasnt punching snookie but giving her a donut? that would be cool, right?


 Depicting violence towards women, no, not acceptable. Is it a cartoon image or real footage of a person getting beat, and the members on this board encouraging it... no gto


----------



## BigChaz (Feb 9, 2012)

EvilPrincess said:


> Depicting violence towards women, no, not acceptable. Is it a cartoon image or real footage of a person getting beat, and the members on this board encouraging it... no gto



So just to make sure, let's take Snooki, a vile, disgusting, example of a human. Look at how the media and people talk about her - she is a laughing stock that has become cool of how gross and trashy she is.

Let's take that same scenario - she is in a bar drinking her drink, and a man walks up and says something offensive or rude to her that Snookie feels is wildly inappropriate and uncomfortable with.

Would that animated gif of Snookie defending her honor also be considered inappropriate?


----------



## Goreki (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Paquito (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## charlieversion2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Rag Racing






and required fat guy content


----------



## analikesyourface (Feb 11, 2012)

Yup. This somehow gives me a mini-seizure. My brain makes no sense.


----------



## theronin23 (Feb 14, 2012)

My very favorite. It's a long way, but worth the ride.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Feb 15, 2012)

This thread is so awesome that I've actually had to save some of these for future use/amusement.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Feb 15, 2012)

theronin23 said:


> My very favorite. It's a long way, but worth the ride.



I can't rep you, but this is fucking amazing


----------



## Anjula (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## BigChaz (Feb 16, 2012)

Anjula said:


>



Been watching that for about 30 mins now


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 18, 2012)

Anjula said:


>





BigChaz said:


> Been watching that for about 30 mins now



Kinda caught in the same hypnotic trance here. I want to do something else, but I just can't seem to make myself look away. I've actually envisioned 25 posts, quoting that gif on this page.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## lovelocs (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 1, 2012)

I just literally giggle snorted. Who knew, zombies were big fans of ice cream.


----------



## agouderia (Mar 1, 2012)

Anjula said:


>





daddyoh70 said:


> Kinda caught in the same hypnotic trance here.



Amazing Anjula! 

Truly hypnotic to watch even from a female perspective.

Picture this like on a wall of video screens - then you probably have a bestselling art installation. You should seriously consider working on something like that - talk to a video art galerist or so!


----------



## Rojohnson (Mar 1, 2012)

BigChaz said:


> I don't know why this gif makes me laugh so much.



Ashamed to admit that the Bernie Dance originated in my home town. :doh:


----------



## big_lad27 (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## lovelocs (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Jess87 (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 8, 2012)

RAWR


----------



## Anjula (Mar 8, 2012)

> RAWR





OMIGOSH  ME LOVR


----------



## FishCharming (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## PandaGeek (Mar 8, 2012)

Anjula said:


>



I don't check in on DIMs every night... but I'm rather glad I did tonight. Well done on being able to make me smile.


----------



## Anjula (Mar 10, 2012)

^^ THIS IS AWESOME


----------



## mjbmxz (Mar 10, 2012)

I don't know whose butt that is, but that's the nicest butt I've ever seen. If her sense of humor was as nice as her butt, I'd fall in love, lol


----------



## TheLargeLawStudent (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow, it's amazing how much time I've wasted going through this thread! haha!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 10, 2012)

TheLargeLawStudent said:


> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/985250"><img src="http://gifs.gifbin.com/052011/1304338811_kid-owns-himself-with-punching-bag.gif" alt="funny gifs" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/982751"><img src="http://gifs.gifbin.com/1239704054_drinking_beer.gif" alt="funny gifs" /></a>
> 
> <a href="http://www.gifbin.com/981651"><img src="http://gifs.gifbin.com/g656100g664g6.gif" alt="funny gifs" /></a>


HTML won't work here, FYI.


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 11, 2012)

I work with that guy throwing that cat. His name is Anthony. Where did you see that gif at? There is a full video on youtube of it. 



Zowie said:


>


----------



## Zowie (Mar 11, 2012)

Bighairyman said:


> I work with that guy throwing that cat. His name is Anthony. Where did you see that gif at? There is a full video on youtube of it.



It was floating around on Imgur a few weeks back! Tell your coworker that I'm a fan of his cat-flinging abilities!


----------



## Bighairyman (Mar 11, 2012)

I sure will let him know. He is going to be stoked. lol




Zowie said:


> It was floating around on Imgur a few weeks back! Tell your coworker that I'm a fan of his cat-flinging abilities!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Mar 13, 2012)

fus... ROH DAH!


----------



## lovelocs (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 5, 2012)

lovelocs said:


>


----------



## KittyCourtz (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## Anjula (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 18, 2012)

Anjula said:


>



I see your cute bunny action and raise you a panda prison break.


----------



## Anjula (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjula said:


>





I've just realised that this girl has ugly hands. Really ugly


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 19, 2012)

Anjula said:


> I've just realised that this girl has ugly hand. Really ugly


*
what girl *


----------



## LeoGibson (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjula said:


> I've just realised that this girl has ugly hands. Really ugly



That girl had hands?:huh: Hmm, I must have missed them, let me go back and check again.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2012)

Anjula said:


> I've just realised that this girl has ugly hands. Really ugly



i thought that was you?


----------



## Anjula (Apr 21, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> i thought that was you?



Hahhaha no! Sorry to disappoint you but I'm not that mad To post my jiggly but here lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 21, 2012)

Anjula said:


> Hahhaha no! Sorry to disappoint you but I'm not that mad To post my jiggly but here lol



I'm sure your ass is fine


----------



## TwilightStarr (Apr 23, 2012)

Anjula said:


>



awwdorable!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Jess87 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (May 3, 2012)




----------



## KittyCourtz (May 11, 2012)

Because I love this movie.


----------



## ManBeef (May 11, 2012)

Birthday gift that DOESN'T suck


----------



## KittyCourtz (May 15, 2012)

Terribly sorry if these lag, but I wanted to share some of these gifs I made of Chief Tanni from The Road to El Dorado. He's totally under-appreciated and is an amazing man.


----------



## DWright5 (May 18, 2012)

Two questions:

How do I post an attachment for something that is on my hard drive rather than a link to a webpage?

Are naughty GIFs permitted?


----------



## SD007 (May 18, 2012)




----------



## BigWheels (Jun 28, 2012)

Anjula said:


>



OMG! :bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## Jess87 (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## biglynch (Nov 26, 2013)

leg or breast?

http://logotv.tumblr.com/post/67890099464/twerk-your-turkey-twerk-it-riiiiiight

file too big,


----------



## Cobra Verde (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Dec 2, 2013)

Not soon enough.


----------



## Yakatori (Dec 2, 2013)

I remember seeing the very first of those in the theater with my then-girlfriend who was, generally, not so critical when it would come to stuff like that. And, at the very end, as we were walking out to the credits (like, at least some people are still in their seats as if out of some respect towards what they've just seen) she leans into me and not-quietly-enough whispers "_Heh, that was sooo stOO-pid!_"

To which I was like "_Stop-it! We'll talk about this later..._"

But she kept at it. "_Uh huh-huh, I can't believe that was an *actual* movie...like dat was -the- movie._" I dunno, she was sort of like a guy-friend in that respect.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Dec 14, 2013)

I saw this and thought of Leo. 

I just figured you'd get some joy out of seeing a cat from the internet get what's coming. Take THAT cat!


----------



## biglynch (Dec 14, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw this and thought of Leo.
> I just figured you'd get some joy out of seeing a cat from the internet get what's coming. Take THAT cat!



Best post ever. I can finally say lol and mean it.


----------



## LeoGibson (Dec 14, 2013)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I saw this and thought of Leo.
> 
> I just figured you'd get some joy out of seeing a cat from the internet get what's coming. Take THAT cat!




I agree with BL. Best cat post ever!

For once it's not a dog being the dumb one!

:bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Lil BigginZ (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2014)

Wheeee!

:bow:

It won't work and I don't know why. Poop.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 17, 2014)

Double poop.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2014)

.......................


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2014)

...........................


----------



## HeavyDuty24 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lil BigginZ said:


>




Haha dat last one! my dream fight a bear! haha.


----------



## lille (Feb 12, 2014)

So cute


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Feb 12, 2014)

Pandas are my favorite animal. This gif is the best thing I have seen today!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 21, 2014)

Beeeeeeeeeeeees!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Cobra Verde (Oct 2, 2014)

Nice try, grannny; now get your ass back to the bleachers!


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Oct 3, 2014)

This is one reason why I don't want to go to Australia. The kangaroos want to fight you! 


This kangaroo is swole as fuck.


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## Cookie (Nov 7, 2014)

Did I just see some epic cat gifs down there? http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-Qg3jr2hdG.../I8-x7yb9phk/s1600/funny-cat-gifs-062-009.gif (Couldn't upload it)


----------



## Amaranthine (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## bayone (Nov 7, 2014)

This turtle wants to join in.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Cookie (Nov 15, 2014)

Amaranthine said:


>



Hehehe I love this one! 

How do I GIF? It won't work for me


----------



## MsBrightside (Nov 16, 2014)

I hesitated to post this because it probably comes down on the side of poor taste, but then I thought it couldn't be much worse than Lil BigginZ latest contribution. 

(Lil BigginZ: my dad experienced almost the exact same thing accidentally when he took care of our family cat when my mom, brother, and I were away for a few days. The dumb thing ate some of that fake plastic grass that goes in kids' Easter baskets. )

Disclaimer: I'm pretty sure no kittens were actually harmed in the making of this gif, although there's not much I would put past Chuck Norris.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Nov 16, 2014)

MsBrightside said:


> I hesitated to post this because it probably comes down on the side of poor taste, but then I thought it couldn't be much worse than Lil BigginZ latest contribution.
> 
> (Lil BigginZ: my dad experienced almost the exact same thing accidentally when he took care of our family cat when my mom, brother, and I were away for a few days. The dumb thing ate some of that fake plastic grass that goes in kids' Easter baskets. )
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm pretty sure no kittens were actually harmed in the making of this gif, although there's not much I would put past Chuck Norris.



Cats really are assholes who will eat anything! My cat would eat my shoe string so I had to hide my shoes otherwise they would be torn apart. Not to mention this same cat loved lettuce. I'd be eating a salad and she would swipe her grubby paws over my plate and steal a few leaves.


----------



## Goreki (Nov 18, 2014)

Crying.


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 19, 2014)

Goreki said:


> Crying.



Wow.. that was a short movie. I can't rep you either.


----------



## Cookie (Nov 22, 2014)

Goreki said:


> Crying.


Also crying.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 30, 2015)

The woman in this gif was obviously taken by surprise, but I wonder if the ladies here would have reacted differently? 

It kind of makes you wonder why he's riding public transportation without a shirt, though. And whether or not he's wearing pants.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2015)

That's the character Randy from Trailer Park Boys. He never wears a shirt. He is also obsessed with cheeseburgers. 

When my sister overeats she's often refers to her stomach as "Randy". 

Hahaha






MsBrightside said:


> The woman in this gif was obviously taken by surprise, but I wonder if the ladies here would have reacted differently?
> 
> It kind of makes you wonder why he's riding public transportation without a shirt, though. And whether or not he's wearing pants.


----------



## MsBrightside (Jan 31, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> That's the character Randy from Trailer Park Boys. He never wears a shirt. He is also obsessed with cheeseburgers.
> 
> When my sister overeats she's often refers to her stomach as "Randy".
> 
> Hahaha


 
Thanks for the explanation, Surly! You're right; I'd never heard of_ Trailer Park Boys_ (I'm really lame when it comes to pop culture stuff. :blush

I actually thought he was kinda cute; but it's good to know this gif is based on a fictional character. The judgment of a guy who would ride around shirtless on public transit in real life would probably be somewhat questionable.


----------



## lille (Jan 31, 2015)

Me walking home from the gym. 

View attachment hA75C73CF.gif


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2015)

Trip trip trippy.... 

View attachment tumblr_ntbrdb1DQe1u4iupgo1_500.gif


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 28, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> Trip trip trippy....


 
That_ is_ wild!

This one features Joe Biden, but I thought it fit better here than in Hyde Park because it's not really political.

Looks like somebody might have gotten lucky after the State of the Union!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 28, 2015)

Senior citizen creepiness. Haha




MsBrightside said:


> That_ is_ wild!
> 
> This one features Joe Biden, but I thought it fit better here than in Hyde Park because it's not really political.
> 
> Looks like somebody might have gotten lucky after the State of the Union!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Aug 29, 2015)

Surlysomething said:


> Trip trip trippy....



That really is trippy! lol I love it!!

This one features Joe Biden, but I thought it fit better here than in Hyde Park because it's not really political.

Looks like somebody might have gotten lucky after the State of the Union!

[/QUOTE]

LOL! This is too funny! Player!


----------



## MsBrightside (Aug 29, 2015)

I also like this one. It's good to know there's someone out there that shares my dorky sense of humor:







part 2:





part 3:


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 29, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> I also like this one. It's good to know there's someone out there that shares my dorky sense of humor:



This is terrible and I love it!


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 29, 2015)

MsBrightside said:


> That_ is_ wild!
> 
> This one features Joe Biden, but I thought it fit better here than in Hyde Park because it's not really political.
> 
> Looks like somebody might have gotten lucky after the State of the Union!




I don't give much of a tinker's damn about politics, but I do love me some Biden. He's my hands-down favorite politician.


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 29, 2015)

LeoGibson said:


> I don't give much of a tinker's damn about.....



*snipped*

You know someone is going to ask you to read this line for the Random Voice Messages thread right? You have the best lines!


----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## BigChaz (Aug 29, 2015)

Have some more!


----------

